# Hello!



## RoxyRose87 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I just joined the forum!

I'm Roxy...
Bought a mk1 TT last week but unfortuntely only had it 7 hours before it went back in the garage where its been ever since! It overheated, something to do with a sensor on the fan but the garage ruined the petrol gauge sensor in the process of repairing and its finally been taken to an Audi garage to be fixed properly :-S Can't wait to get it back tho...

Anyone else have this problem?

Roxy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome not a good start here is a better one www.ttoc.co.uk you might want to join :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you get your car back soon.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not a good start but welcome to the forum


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum , i had problems with mine when i had it too! shame eh!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

